# Perdido Key 8/31



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

1 small redfish and 1 jack crevalle so far. Anybody else catching anything on the beach?


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Add this to the bag. Who wants to come over for fugu dinner?


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Baby pomp. Hopefully some bigger ones around.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's the first rabbit fish that I've ever seen puffed up ! A regular blowfish will blow up in a minute, but I've never been able to get a smooth puffer to do it. Did you catch anymore pompano ?


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Sadly, that seemed to be the only one out there.


----------

